# 2D Kollisionen



## Sogomn (15. Mai 2014)

Halloh! Ich bin gerade an einem Platformer-Spiel dran und habe das Grundgerüst soweit fertig. Jetzt kommt die Spieler-Klasse dran, jedoch hapert es etwas an den Kollisionen.
Ich habe eine abstrakte Klasse, von der ich alle Blöcke und nicht-bewegende Objekte ableite und eine andere abstrakte Klasse, von der die 'lebenden' Objekte abgeleitet werden. Bei den nicht-bewegenden Objekten unterscheide ich mithilfe einer ID zwischen soliden und nicht-soliden Blöcken. Die "Entities" und "Objects" sind in seperaten Listen, damit ich nicht jedes Spielelement einzeln aktualisieren muss sondern durch die Liste loope und alle Elemente aktualisiere.
Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie ich die Kollisionen umsetzten kann? Die Rectangle.intersects()-Methode klappt nicht so gut, da man schlecht zwischen Oben-, Unten-, Links- und Rechtskollision unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Androbin (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich kenne eine Methode zur Pixel-genauen Kollision *8*
Hier das zugehörige Thema *8* Pixel-genaue Kollisionserkennung
Könntest du so etwas gebrauchen *?*


----------



## Sogomn (15. Mai 2014)

Das sieht schon gut aus, ja! Danke


----------

